# How tall are you guys?



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

I am 6'3"


----------



## Bir (Jan 29, 2010)

5'3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm 6'5. 

(Thus why I'm a dire wolf :B)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm 5ft6/5ft7

My 14yo brother is 6ft6
My 17yo brother is 6ft4


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 29, 2010)

5'6" or 5'7".


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

Jesus some people taller then me ? wow. Also women taller then me i find make me edgy....


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 29, 2010)

5'10"


----------



## torachi (Jan 29, 2010)

6'4

how good is being able to reach shit?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 29, 2010)

5'4"

FFFFfffffff


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

I find at 6'3" I can reach most things.

also: Short women rule.


----------



## Bir (Jan 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I find at 6'3" I can reach most things.
> 
> also: Short women rule.


 
;D

-Dances in happiness-


----------



## Ratte (Jan 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I find at 6'3" I can reach most things.
> 
> also: Short women rule.



being short SUCKS

at least I can kick high enough


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

Ratte said:


> being short SUCKS
> 
> at least I can kick high enough


 Well I find short women attractive XD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2010)

Bir said:


> 5'3


d'awww

I'm something like 5'8", I haven't checked in ages.


Also Christopher, I know someone who's like 7' :/ He has to crouch in hallways. It's funny.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 29, 2010)

About 1.8 meters.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2010)

5'7". For the longest time I was convinced I was 5'9". :[


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2010)

5'10"

I don't know what that is in metric off the top of my head, don't care.


----------



## kashaki (Jan 29, 2010)

6'-2"


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 29, 2010)

5'8"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

5'4"


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

6'1


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 29, 2010)

6'3"

:3


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 29, 2010)

6'2"


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

4'22" :V


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm the same height as 8.6 500ml beer bottles placed end to end.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 4'22" :V


Very clever sir.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 29, 2010)

6'1"
I wish I was smaller.


----------



## Leon (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm 5'8.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 29, 2010)

5' 1/2"-5' 6"


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> 5' 1/2"-5' 6"



what the fuck

That's a pretty wide range there.  5 and a half inches? Do you wear platform shoes on a regular basis or something?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 29, 2010)

About 6'2" barefoot. I wish I were shorter >.<


----------



## Thatch (Jan 29, 2010)

5'11"


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 29, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> 5'7". For the longest time I was convinced I was 5'9". :[



Pretty much the same exact thing for me. I'm 5' 7", but somehow I always thought I was 5' 9".


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Pretty much the same exact thing for me. I'm 5' 7", but somehow I always thought I was 5' 9".


Well if you're like me then you lived with short people, convincing you that you were taller :V


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 29, 2010)

5'11" here


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 29, 2010)

Shenz can we trade heights
I hate being tall


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Shenz can we trade heights
> I hate being tall


No, I can't date someone shorter than me >:[

Unless they've got breasts, I mean


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Pretty much the same exact thing for me. I'm 5' 7", but somehow I always thought I was 5' 9".


Pff I think I'm like 5'9" too. But just because I know this guy who says he's 5'7" but he's pretty short. I'll measure myself sometime. Maybe now. The old mark on the wall thing.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 29, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> No, I can't date someone shorter than me >:[
> 
> Unless they've got breasts, I mean


But I thought we already discussed that. Didn't you agree to give me what's left after the reduction?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh lol I'm 5'6"


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Jan 29, 2010)

6'2 :3


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 29, 2010)

5' 8"


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 29, 2010)

5'7'' v_v


----------



## Kanin (Jan 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> I'm something like 5'8", I haven't checked in ages.


 
^This


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

5'8"


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 29, 2010)

5'1''

Midgety.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 29, 2010)

Bir said:


> 5'3



It would appear that we are ãƒŸãƒŸãƒŸheightâ˜…twinsãƒŸãƒŸãƒŸ


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 29, 2010)

1,750mm


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> also: Short women rule.



4'11", baby.

Looks like I win for shortest.


----------



## Bernad (Jan 29, 2010)

I am 68.5 Inches.


----------



## Snack (Jan 29, 2010)

5'7.5"


----------



## Ratte (Jan 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Well I find short women attractive XD



being short still sucks

no matter how much you kiss up to them it's a pain being vertically challenged


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 29, 2010)

Ratte said:


> being short still sucks
> 
> no matter how much you kiss *down* to them it's a pain being vertically challenged



Fix'd?


----------



## Takun (Jan 29, 2010)

Enough.


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 29, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> 4'11", baby.
> 
> Looks like I win for shortest.



SOMEONE SMALLER THAN MEEE! *hugs*


----------



## Gight (Jan 29, 2010)

5 ft I think...

Maybe 5 1.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

Ratte said:


> being short still sucks
> 
> no matter how much you kiss up to them it's a pain being vertically challenged


 Sure! i do not doubt that... Its just i find shorter women more physically attractive......


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2010)

5'4". :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 29, 2010)

5 8 or so.


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sure! i do not doubt that... Its just i find shorter women more physically attractive......



It's only because you can see down our tops


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

thejackalface said:


> It's only because you can see down our tops


 Most women are shorter then 6'3" so thats the case almost always. but no its more of just a 1st impression thing no reason for it.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 29, 2010)

Something like 6'2" last I checked. Sometimes I'd rather be shorter, but it's a little late to complain now. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't count height like that O_U
Checking height won't make you hook up girls!


----------



## nolifirecat (Jan 29, 2010)

5'1 and 20 years old. I'm not short - I'm travel sized for convenience. =^.^=


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 29, 2010)

54 hands.


----------



## Takun (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm still winning.  V:


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> 54 hands.



Hands? You a horse or something?







Wait, don't answer that.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 29, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm still winning.  V:



/wrist



Tycho said:


> Hands? You a horse or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only where it matters.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm 6'3", but people continue to tell me that I'm 6'4".


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 29, 2010)

5' 4", maybe 5".


----------



## Ratte (Jan 29, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Fix'd?



INFRACTION


----------



## Russ (Jan 29, 2010)

1.85cm


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't know, about 5' 7" I think.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 29, 2010)

Ratte said:


> INFRACTION



You're kidding, right?


----------



## Riley (Jan 29, 2010)

6'2" or 6'3", different places tell me different things.


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 29, 2010)

5'6" 

B:


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

5'7" ish


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> But I thought we already discussed that. Didn't you agree to give me what's left after the reduction?


What if I want to save them in a jar huh

What then


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 29, 2010)

6' 2"


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 29, 2010)

5'9''

My big fursuit ears add an inch or two to that.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 29, 2010)

6 feet


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 29, 2010)

6'1'' and damn we got some sasquatches in here.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am 6'3"



I do believe I'm 10 stones tall soyar XD

My current height if that's what your after is 5'11.5'' or 6' anyhow I wanna be like 5'4'' cuz then I can fit in places easier, and I can be like a ninja easier. I also find shorter woman attractive most of the time because more compact you know <.< >.>


----------



## Takun (Jan 29, 2010)

Still fucking owning this thread.  It's okay guys.  C:


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jan 29, 2010)

About 176cm.

Imperial measurement units can suck my international dick.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 29, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Well if you're like me then you lived with short people, convincing you that you were taller :V



oi.. I seem to only know tall people, so that never helped. It just sort of made me insist that I was 5' 9", and not THAT much shorter than them.



Teto said:


> Pff I think I'm like 5'9" too. But just because I know this guy who says he's 5'7" but he's pretty short. I'll measure myself sometime. Maybe now. The old mark on the wall thing.



The mark on the wall thing must be hard to do on your own. I used to do that.



Takumi_L said:


> Still fucking owning this thread.  It's okay guys.  C:



^ When standing, I am up to this man's elbow.


----------



## Viva (Jan 29, 2010)

5' 11"


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 29, 2010)

6'3" as well.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 29, 2010)

6'6"


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 29, 2010)

6'-2"


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Jan 29, 2010)

6ft 1in and 250 pounds. Not someone you want to get in a fight with.


----------



## Remy (Jan 29, 2010)

5ft.

Not short, I'm vertically challenged.


----------



## alicewater (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm 5'9 in a half


----------



## Dass (Jan 29, 2010)

6' on the mark. Still increasing by an inch or so annually. And I'm fine with the arrangement.

Although I don't much like that I'm 17 stone with that height.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 29, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> Not someone you want to get in a fight with.



It's fun intimidating people, isn't it.  I'm about 260 and people just look at my feet and gasp.  I wear size 18 shoes, imagine how big my footpaws are going to be lol.


----------



## Matt (Jan 29, 2010)

"I am 8" long"
"No thank you, I do not like midgets <=("

I'm 5'10" and 115 lbs. I blow away in the wind =/


----------



## Ratte (Jan 29, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> footpaws



mjkljlkjkljlkjlkjkljlkjkljlk


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2010)

175cm

That's 5'9" for those who like to crash probes into Mars.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Ratte said:


> mjkljlkjkljlkjlkjkljlkjkljlk



huh?  what's that supposed to mean?  What'd I say, what'd I say?


----------



## Takun (Jan 29, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> oi.. I seem to only know tall people, so that never helped. It just sort of made me insist that I was 5' 9", and not THAT much shorter than them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:3c  GRIM I AM SORRY THAT QOPH AND I COULDN'T SEE YOU OVER THANKSGIVING  ;A;


----------



## insanitosis (Jan 29, 2010)

6'1, or 6'2


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 29, 2010)

geez everyone on page one is so tall I didn't feel like looking at the other pages

I am 5ft or maybe 5'1 short but taller than my mum^^
hehe shes 4'11


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 29, 2010)

Remy said:


> 5ft.
> 
> Not short, I'm vertically challenged.


you I like hehe short people shall take over the world one day
the tall people can be our helpers tho if they are cool enough
cuz well piggy back rides are fun


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm 5'3". I'm a short dude. ;O


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm Mexican tall, or a short-average 170cm. :I


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 29, 2010)

Russ said:


> 1.85cm



1.85*cm*?! 

Dang, boy! You're a pocket-sized midget, then!


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 29, 2010)

5' 11".


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 29, 2010)

5"10 taller than both my mom and dad


----------



## Bloopy (Jan 30, 2010)

5'8", I'm tall for a girl. I wish I was short, short girls are the cutest.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 30, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> :3c  GRIM I AM SORRY THAT QOPH AND I COULDN'T SEE YOU OVER THANKSGIVING  ;A;



IT'S OKAY. UNFORESEEN CIRCUMSTANCES. REALLY, I AM THE ONE WHO IS SORRY. :3

I really want to post that pic here.. but the wet spots on our shirts just make it look weird.. :[


----------



## Bando (Jan 30, 2010)

In the 5'11" area, not exactly sure


----------



## Takun (Jan 30, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> IT'S OKAY. UNFORESEEN CIRCUMSTANCES. REALLY, I AM THE ONE WHO IS SORRY. :3
> 
> I really want to post that pic here.. but the wet spots on our shirts just make it look weird.. :[



I'M SURE SAYING THAT MAKES IT SOUND MUCH BETTER.  V:


----------



## Brace (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm 6' flat.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm 5' 5" ish. I've been measured at different doctors offices, and I usually end up somewhere between 5' 4" and 5' 6". So I'll just say 5' 5". X3

I like my height =3 Not too tall to feel awkward (I grew up as one of the tallest girls in my school for a little while, I've been this same heights since like 6th grade. And yes, being the tallest girl is very awkward.) And not too short to feel puny. Also I have no problem reaching things, I can stand up REALLY high on my tippy toes and I end up around the same height as my 6ft tall boyfriend. And I'm not afraid to climb, LOL!



KilroyZTC said:


> I'm 6' *flat*.


 
What's your definition of "flat?"


----------



## selkie (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm 5' 9", which I'm starting to like, I used to hate it.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

5'9-5'10ish


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> geez everyone on page one is so tall I didn't feel like looking at the other pages
> 
> I am 5ft or maybe 5'1 short but taller than my mum^^
> hehe shes 4'11


 TBH you have the sexy hight xD


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 30, 2010)

5'2 and short for my age >.<*


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jan 30, 2010)

Approximately 2 meters in height.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

IDK I'm taller than some of my friends so I'm good


----------



## Brace (Jan 30, 2010)

Nargle said:


> What's your definition of "flat?"



flat = exactly


----------



## SparkyDearly (Jan 30, 2010)

Im 5'6


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 30, 2010)

5'4".
Been that way since 9th grade. :u


----------



## Thatch (Jan 30, 2010)

2-Tailed Taymon said:


> 5'2 and short for my age >.<*



I could spit on the to of your head :V


----------



## D Void (Jan 30, 2010)

6'4 I like being tall but I wish i was in proportion.
I struggle to find trousers because i'm long legged but with a tiny waist.
I'm 36 inch leg and 29 inch waist. It's just wrong.


----------



## Olivitree (Jan 30, 2010)

5 feet, 1 or 2 inches XD


----------



## Entropy (Jan 30, 2010)

6'2" or 1.88m


----------



## Seas (Jan 30, 2010)

185 cm, that's about 6'1" in silly usa-units :V


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> 5'8", I'm tall for a girl. I wish I was short, short girls are the cutest.


Everyone says that, but I don't see why.  I've been with short women, tall women and women in between and I've always had the best time with women who are about as tall as I am.  Too short or too tall and it just gets awkward.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 30, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Too short or too tall and it just gets awkward.



Agreed. I've seen really tall guys with really short girls, and it just looks...uncomfortable. He has to, like, bend down to reach her hand.

Fortunately, my boyfriend's just a couple of inches taller than I am. :3


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 30, 2010)

6' 0" right now, but after my next hot zone I could be twelve stories high and made of radiation.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm like 5' 9" or 5' 10" dont know havent checked in a while lol ^-^


----------



## Jelly (Jan 30, 2010)

6'2"


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 30, 2010)

Tall enough ;]


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

Somewhere between 3 feet and 7 feet. I gotta' get a tape measure... >>


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

5' 3"

I wear thick-heeled shoes to help cover this up. D:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jan 30, 2010)

5'7, I've grown half an inch the past three years


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> 6' 0" right now, but after my next hot zone I could be twelve stories high and made of radiation.



yeah Washington is awesome.


----------



## akito (Jan 30, 2010)

5,9 and about 170 lbs  just average


----------



## Geist (Jan 30, 2010)

6'1...
Hm, finally a thread that makes me seems at a normal height.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 30, 2010)

Six feet, three inches on the borderline of four inches.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 30, 2010)

Short, approximately 5'1.


----------



## Takun (Jan 30, 2010)

OKAY I CENSORED THIS BECAUSE OF THE SHIRTS LOLOLOL.  Grim and I at AC.  PS I win the thread.

http://imgur.com/2oZiv.png


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 30, 2010)

5' 2"


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> yeah Washington is awesome.


 
The best animation that the Professor Brothers have produced!


----------



## Bandy (Jan 31, 2010)

*5'7"*


----------



## Kanin (Jan 31, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> OKAY I CENSORED THIS BECAUSE OF THE SHIRTS LOLOLOL. Grim and I at AC. PS I win the thread.
> 
> http://imgur.com/2oZiv.png


 
Giant! Run, he's going to squash us all! D:


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 31, 2010)

6' 4 and rather handsome


----------



## MaddHatter09 (Jan 31, 2010)

I am 6'3. ^_^ tallest in my family.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 31, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> OKAY I CENSORED THIS BECAUSE OF THE SHIRTS LOLOLOL.  Grim and I at AC.  PS I win the thread.
> 
> http://imgur.com/2oZiv.png



D=

GADDAM BOY!!!
P.S. I still I could be as tall as you. x.x


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm about 180 cm now using google to convert that for me that's about 5.9


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jan 31, 2010)

5'11" of sexy :O


----------



## Revy (Jan 31, 2010)

im 5 ft 4in '-'


----------



## blackjack94 (Jan 31, 2010)

4 foot 11 and 3/4 inches. The doctors lied to me at one point and told me I was 5 feet tall, then turned around at my next physical and said I wasn't. -_-


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

I am also 6'3".

hey there shawtay~


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 31, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> 4 foot 11 and 3/4 inches. The doctors lied to me at one point and told me I was 5 feet tall, then turned around at my next physical and said I wasn't. -_-


-sighs- such a sexy hight


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 31, 2010)

wow nice differences in heights people lol ^-^


----------



## blackjack94 (Jan 31, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> -sighs- such a sexy hight


 Thanks?


----------



## xcliber (Jan 31, 2010)

Any of you short people want a few extra vertebrae? I'll gladly donate a few if you'll pay for the surgeries.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 31, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> 4 foot 11 and 3/4 inches. The doctors lied to me at one point and told me I was 5 feet tall, then turned around at my next physical and said I wasn't. -_-



You're like a compact person.

Do you have those chibi arms and legs too?


----------



## Qoph (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm 6'2, 6'3 on a good day.


----------



## blackjack94 (Jan 31, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You're like a compact person.
> 
> Do you have those chibi arms and legs too?


 No, I have normal arms and legs.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 31, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> OKAY I CENSORED THIS BECAUSE OF THE SHIRTS LOLOLOL.  Grim and I at AC.  PS I win the thread.
> 
> http://imgur.com/2oZiv.png



lol
*holy shit*


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

haha, oh wow

Now we just need to get you to stand next to Priest Revan


----------



## Foxhound3857 (Jan 31, 2010)

5'10, 172lbs. I'm happy with my size and weight.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 31, 2010)

5'6, 118.

fuck


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 31, 2010)

5 7 ish, 185 lbs.


----------



## Takun (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> haha, oh wow
> 
> Now we just need to get you to stand next to Priest Revan



AHAHAHAHAHA.  Okay.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm five miles high.


----------



## Solas (Feb 1, 2010)

5'1".  Sad, I know.  I'm short.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 1, 2010)

since we're ding weight now too I'm 6'0 about and 178 pounds last time i checked =p


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay then. So for weight, I weigh about 140kg.


----------



## Fehne (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm about 5'6" give or take and 112 lbs most days.  I'm a teeny tiny person.


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Might as well repost since we're doing weight too.

5'11" and about 137 lbs


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't want to post my weight, I've been gaining recently. ;~;


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wait, we're doing weight now?

5'6" 115 lbs


----------



## Fehne (Feb 1, 2010)

You a teeny tiny too.


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Tall and skinny :/


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Fehne said:


> You a teeny tiny too.


Teeny tiny hi-five! o/


----------



## Fehne (Feb 1, 2010)

Woohoo! We're in the Teeny Tiny Club. :O


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 1, 2010)

Just shy of 5'6". I weigh 140 lbs


----------



## Barak (Feb 1, 2010)

6'2"


----------



## xcliber (Feb 1, 2010)

Weight too now?
6'1" at 180 lbs.
Let's throw waist size in while we're at it. 32"


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 1, 2010)

6'0 :3


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA.  Okay.



Just try not to step on him, ok? ):


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

6'3"   115 lbs.
O A O


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Waist size 28. 
Hip size, however, is 35.  O A O
BIRTHING HIPS WTF!


----------



## Sono_hito (Feb 1, 2010)

5'11"


----------



## Fluory (Feb 1, 2010)

4' 10". 90 lbs.

Fuck me.


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Fluory said:


> 4' 10". 90 lbs.
> 
> Fuck me.


 
You want some of my height?  : D


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 1, 2010)

Fluory said:


> 4' 10". 90 lbs.
> 
> Fuck me.



Is that an offer? because if it is I'll have to decline because sex without love is fail even though short girls are kayoot!


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2010)

Fluory said:


> 4' 10". 90 lbs.
> 
> Fuck me.



You are small enough to perform the "helicopter."  :3c


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> You are small enough to perform the "helicopter."  :3c


Get out of my mind, I was thinking that


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Get out of my mind, I was thinking that



oh murr? :3c


----------



## Thatch (Feb 1, 2010)

SurrealDreamer said:


> Waist size 28.
> Hip size, however, is 35.  O A O
> BIRTHING HIPS WTF!



Fucking girlyfags.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm 5'7 and weigh too much for my liking. As for my waist size I honestly haven't the slightest clue.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'm 5'7 and weigh too much for my liking. As for my waist size I honestly haven't the slightest clue.



Damn you for stealing my body type.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm 5' 4", 130 lbs - about - and have an hourglass shape.
_I is proud of meh body, foos..._


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I'm 5' 4", 130 lbs - about - and have an hourglass shape.
> _I is proud of meh body, foos..._


You're probably a dude.  jk.  You know i can get turned on just looking at a real hourglass. you will do well in life.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You're probably a dude.  jk.  You know i can get turned on just looking at a real hourglass. you will do well in life.


I'm female. lol
Really? XD
Funny...


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Fucking girlyfags.


 Aww...  More Hurt feelings.  O A O
Except not.


----------



## Revy (Feb 1, 2010)

SurrealDreamer said:


> Waist size 28.
> Hip size, however, is 35. O A O
> BIRTHING HIPS WTF!


 SURE IS GAY IN HERE


----------



## Dr_Nathaniel_J (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm 6'3" in real life.


----------



## Surgat (Feb 1, 2010)

6'4"


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 1, 2010)

Goddamn! Everyone here is like 6'something! D=

What's it like being so tall? =o


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 1, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Goddamn! Everyone here is like 6'something! D=


5'9" isn't 6'something. ):

Last I checked, anyway.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 1, 2010)

Easog said:


> 5'9" isn't 6'something. ):
> 
> Last I checked, anyway.



Well, it's taller than I am, anyway, and why are you quoting Edith Piaf in your signature?


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 1, 2010)

Easog said:


> 5'9" isn't 6'something. ):
> 
> Last I checked, anyway.



5'9" is like 6'5" upside down. So if you turn on your head you'll be taller. c:


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 1, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Well, it's taller than I am, anyway, and why are you quoting Edith Piaf in your signature?


Because she is excellent.



Kirbizard said:


> 5'9" is like 6'5" upside down. So if you turn on your head you'll be taller. c:


Of course, it's so simple! (8


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 1, 2010)

5'10" here


----------



## Dr_Nathaniel_J (Feb 1, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> 5'9" is like 6'5" upside down. So if you turn on your head you'll be taller. c:




Just wanted to day i love your signature, Frank West is the best. I love Dead Rising.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 1, 2010)

Somewhere between 5'8"-5'10" depending on which 7-11 I'm leaving.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 1, 2010)

Easog said:


> Because she is excellent.



Indeed so. :3

"Tout Ã§a m'est bien Ã©gal!"



> Of course, it's so simple! (8



Actually, if you write it down on a slip of paper and turn it upside-down, you'd get 6'2". :3

5'9" >>> 6'2"


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 1, 2010)

6'7"


----------



## Valnyr (Feb 2, 2010)

6 foot 3


----------



## pheonix (Feb 2, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Damn you for stealing my body type.


 
Sorry, First come first serve.


----------



## Icen (Feb 2, 2010)

5'5"


----------



## Damian (Feb 2, 2010)

6' 0'' Lol


----------



## ADF (Feb 2, 2010)

6ft 5


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 2, 2010)

Damian said:


> 6' 0'' Lol



*LOL*


----------



## Varulven (Feb 2, 2010)

6'2" 150 lbs. Jesus some of you are huge o.o


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 2, 2010)

6'5 and 169 lbs


Adelio Altomar said:


> Goddamn! Everyone here is like 6'something! D=
> 
> What's it like being so tall? =o



fucking awesome, i can pull cats out of trees, reach things on the top shelf at stores, replace light bulbs without a step ladder or chair. though there are 2 major downsides, one is ceilings, the other one is low flying planes.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 2, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> 6'5 and 169 lbs
> 
> 
> fucking awesome, i can pull cats out of trees, reach things on the top shelf at stores, replace light bulbs without a step ladder or chair. though there are 2 major downsides, one is ceilings, the other one is low flying planes.



I never realised you were so tall. With that baby face of yours :3


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 2, 2010)

I hate being so tall.
1.  Hard to find taller boys.
2.  No clothes fit.
3.  Makes me look awkward.
:/


----------



## lockewolfe (Feb 2, 2010)

5'8 ft I'm so average.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol, I just now remembered about this old thread.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 2, 2010)

Some people sure are curious about the heights of strangers. :v


----------



## Glitch (Feb 2, 2010)

5' 7" at 14/near-15.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 2, 2010)

Easog said:


> Some people sure are curious about the heights of strangers. :v



Height fetishists.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Feb 3, 2010)

6' 2"/3"

Something like that


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

No really i'm 6'1" i enjoy being taller than most people, and not freakishly tall at the same time.


----------



## fishbones (Feb 3, 2010)

Not quite 5' 2''.

:3 When I sit in a chair, my feet dangle a little and I can swing my feet. I enjoy my shortness.


----------



## Isen (Feb 3, 2010)

6'1''


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm small, +/- 5'11''


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2010)

5'1"...

Everyone thinks its cool to pick me up. ._.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 3, 2010)

5'0" and about 105lbs.  ^__^"


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 3, 2010)

skittle said:


> 5'1"...
> 
> Everyone thinks its cool to pick me up. ._.




I know the feeling. It gets old rather quickly.  -____-"


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> I know the feeling. It gets old rather quickly.  -____-"


I've started flailing and kicking people.

They like to do it when I am fursuit even more too. ><


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 3, 2010)

skittle said:


> I've started flailing and kicking people.
> 
> They like to do it when I am fursuit even more too. ><




I flail and/or bite. I tire of being picked up when I simply want a hug.  :[


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> I flail and/or bite. I tire of being picked up when I simply want a hug.  :[


Oh god this. I have enough back issues. I don't need you picking me up in all kinds of funny ways. Especially when I am in fursuit. All my suits are male so people when they hug and pick me up, generally don't realize they are picking me up by my boobs. Ow.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 3, 2010)

skittle said:


> Oh god this. I have enough back issues. I don't need you picking me up in all kinds of funny ways. Especially when I am in fursuit. All my suits are male so people when they hug and pick me up, generally don't realize they are picking me up by my boobs. Ow.




Ouch, indeed. I have had seven open-heart surgeries, therefore unwanted/unprepared-for picking-up is quite an unpleasant feeling for teh scar and my chest in general.  Oo;


----------



## Tycho (Feb 3, 2010)

skittle said:


> 5'1"...
> 
> Everyone thinks its cool to pick me up. ._.



...

Where do they toss you after they pick you up?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 3, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> 5'0" and about 105lbs.  ^__^"


Do want.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Do want.




What's new?...   >.>....  <3


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 3, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> What's new?...   >.>....  <3


 Not much you? ... <3


----------



## Thatch (Feb 3, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> What's new?...   >.>....  <3





The Drunken Ace said:


> Not much you? ... <3



For Oven's sake... :V


----------



## Ante (Feb 3, 2010)

I am 5'11". I stopped growing in the 6th grade. I used to be a tall kid. Now I'm just average. :<


----------



## pheonix (Feb 3, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Lol, I just now remembered about this old thread.



I went from a sack of bones to a little bit fat since then. :'(


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 3, 2010)

I would say I am about...6ft, give or take an inch or two.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 3, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Lol, I just now remembered about this old thread.



Now I know why this thread seems to suck...





WHERE'S THE FUCKING POLL!?


----------



## RJ-Pilot (Feb 3, 2010)

6'4", just about tall enough to be inconvenient.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 3, 2010)

5'9. 

I wan't to reach 6 feet so badly.. :<


----------



## Plantar (Feb 3, 2010)

5'11 3/4

So close to 6'...


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2010)

One 163,928,509th of a light-second


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 3, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> One 163,928,509th of a light-second



299,792,458/163,928,509=1.8288000045190431153131515397361

So you're 183cm?

(Good God, that was a ton of numbers! X.x)


----------



## Mari (Feb 3, 2010)

5'5"


----------



## TDK (Feb 3, 2010)

5'10... for now


----------



## DarkChaos (Feb 3, 2010)

6' even.
So far, so good.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2010)

5'1".  *punches in shins and runs away!*


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> 5'1".  *punches in shins and runs away!*


owww that hurt ;;


----------



## Bando (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> 5'1".  *punches in shins and runs away!*



 I need those shins to walk...

I like the link in your sig by the way XD


----------



## GadgetKitteh (Feb 4, 2010)

-waves-Hi Hi!
I'm 5'8"
-another random happeh dance-


----------



## Squeak (Feb 4, 2010)

182cm, almost exactly 6 feet.


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (Feb 4, 2010)

5'9"


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

5 foot 8 inches or somewhere along that...I'm short ;_;


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> 299,792,458/163,928,509=1.8288000045190431153131515397361
> 
> So you're 183cm?
> 
> (Good God, that was a ton of numbers! X.x)



^5


----------



## Thatch (Feb 4, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> ^5



Make a riddle next time XD


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 4, 2010)

Like 5'3, kinda short


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Like 5'3, kinda short


Cool beans! kinda short= cute in my book :3


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Cool beans! kinda short= cute in my book :3



I could still beat you up, girly boy. >=|


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I could still beat you up, girly boy. >=|


you may want to take that back I like abusive girls. You fell into my trap and also you couldn't beat me I'm irish :3


----------



## Thatch (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> You fell into my trap and also you couldn't beat me I'm too dense :3



Fix'd because the irish wouldn't deserve it, if i said "It's the same".


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Fix'd because the irish wouldn't deserve it, if i said "It's the same".



*eats you cake head* nomnomnom tasty


----------



## Skittle (Feb 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ...
> 
> Where do they toss you after they pick you up?


Generally to someone else. It's like hot potato only with a really short person.


----------



## Zae (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm a towering 5'4", not too short, but short enough to have to stretch to reach things on top shelves at home and work.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 4, 2010)

Crafty Caracal said:


> I'm the same height as 8.6 500ml beer bottles placed end to end.


 
But if their placed end-to-end, and not stacked, then technically they're only a few inches tall  .

I'm about 6', btw, which is slightly less than 2 meters for all you ppl that live in the country GA, not the state  .

And yeah, women shorter than me is nice  .


----------



## Sparticle (Feb 4, 2010)

6' 2"


----------



## Loken (Feb 5, 2010)

6' on the dot.  Well probably not on the dot.


----------



## Kairuk (Feb 5, 2010)

5'6 ... I feel short.


----------



## deadboy180 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm 5'10"
And I'm only 16...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

About half


----------



## Xavier Uncia (Feb 9, 2010)

Five Feet and 9-1/2 Inches.


----------



## nurematsu (Feb 9, 2010)

5'11.75"


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 9, 2010)

~6' 3"


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 10, 2010)

About 182cm.


----------



## Sulggo (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm about 5'6"


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 10, 2010)

5'9


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2010)

5'9


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 10, 2010)

i'm really short 4'9, and im 19 !


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> i'm really short 4'9, and im 19 !


Murrrr


----------



## ForumAccount (Aug 19, 2015)

```
* g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x *g                                               go /     \             \            /    \       oa|       |             \          |      |      at|       `.             |         |       :     ts`        |             |        \|       |     se \       | /       /  \\   --__ \       :    ex  \      \/   _--~~          ~--__| \     |    x*   \      \_-~                    ~-_\    |    *g    \_     \        _.--------.______\|   |    go      \     \______// _ ___ _ (_(__>  \   |    oa       \   .  C ___)  ______ (_(____>  |  /    at       /\ |   C ____)/      \ (_____>  |_/     ts      / /\|   C_____)       |  (___>   /  \    se     |   (   _C_____)\______/  // _/ /     \   ex     |    \  |__   \_________// (__/       |  x*    | \    \____)   `----   --'             |  *g    |  \_          ___\       /_          _/ | go   |              /    |     |  \            | oa   |             |    /       \  \           | at   |          / /    |         |  \           |ts   |         / /      \__/\___/    |          |se  |           /        |    |       |         |ex  |          |         |    |       |         |x* g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x *
```


----------



## ForumAccount (Aug 19, 2015)

The time is now: Wed Aug 19 11:30:14 2015. Please use https://www.weasyl.com/.


----------

